# Aramco contract through Al Hugayet or other contractor



## falcons12 (Jul 25, 2010)

I live in America and I was offered a job at Aramco in saudi arabia through al hugayet contractors. I am not sure on the advantages or disadvantages of being hired through the contractor rather than being an Aramco direct employee. 

Has anyone been hired by Al Hugayet or any other contractor?
After one year, did you become an Aramco direct employee?
What were your experiences being hired by a contractor?

Thanks for all of your help!! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Just a shot in the dark...but...you could log onto this site and ask there...
Aramco ExPats Online Community for Saudi Aramco Expatriates
Good Luck


----------

